# Smiths Astral Diver



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Due to arrive RMSD tomorrow - offered on ebay bundled with two Lorus quartz watches :yes: .

Photo shamelessly ripped from ebay posting ............










............. looks as though it would benefit from a new crystal.

Julian (L)

P.S. Anybody want a Lorus quartz, in need of a new battery ?


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

It might just need a rub with some plastic polish!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bugger you don't see them often, good snare Julian!


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Package arrived RMSD this morning - supposed to be tidying up so a couple of Q&D shots taken after giving it a quick rub down with a damp cloth and fitting a new strap.




























Joining a stablemate newly returned from watchmender after a service and new crystal



















............... now, back to tidy up !


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Does it still glow?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Andy the Squirrel said:


> Does it still glow?


Had to turn the light off to find out. First go, very faint. Held close to a halogen desk lamp it glowed brightly for a moment, but faded to almost nothing a few seconds after the light was switched off.

In a nutshell, is it useable ? NO !


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice diver - first one of those I have seen. Does it have a British movement (and, if so, which one)? It looks like it might say Made in Gt. Britain at the bottom of the dial but not sure. :blink:

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> Nice diver - first one of those I have seen. Does it have a British movement (and, if so, which one)? It looks like it might say Made in Gt. Britain at the bottom of the dial but not sure. :blink:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


BB,

It is a Smiths 17 jewel movement, numbers on it are 106 & 60467E if anybody can date it from that. Not easy to see with the bezel in place but the face is printed 'Made in England'.

I thought it was a franken watch when I first saw it, but found it included on smithswatches.com site - it would be interesting to know how many were made.

Julian (L)


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Julian Latham said:


> Barrow Boy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice diver - first one of those I have seen. Does it have a British movement (and, if so, which one)? It looks like it might say Made in Gt. Britain at the bottom of the dial but not sure. :blink:
> ...


I may be wrong but I think that the 'Made in England' on the dial means that it is an English movement. I know that Smiths made movements in Wales ('Made in Gt. Britain' on the dial) and England and probably Switzerland too. I believe that the higher quality movements were made in England with movements for the Smiths Empires made in Wales (at the same factory that made the Ingersoll movements). So you should have one of the better quality British made movements in there - not sure from the numbers I am afraid.

Anyway, very nice watch you have there. What is the diameter?

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Barrow Boy said:


> ............. very nice watch you have there. What is the diameter?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BB


BB

The vital statistics - Diameter is just a little shy of 38mm, same for both case and bezel, lug tip to lug tip just shy of 48mm, space between lugs 19mm and total depth a tad over 13mm. The cyclops is mounted on the inner face of the crystal.

The bezel diameter being the same as the case makes winding by hand a 'bit of a rub' on the thumb, but a doddle with the hand winding adapter suggested to me by Steve (for which :cheers: ).

Julian (L)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I like the look of it the Lume or lack of it wouldnt bother me


----------

